# Lost two this year



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry....  

Prayers and thoughts for you guys - we went through something similar 4 years ago when we lost two old men 1.5 years apart. They were old though. I'm so sorry about the loss of your young one.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my, losing two is double the heart break. Tragic when one is so young, special sadness at losing the old man. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Please tell us more about them, when you can. I love the picture of him with his special guy and favorite duck.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I also lost 2 within the scope of 13 months. It is heartbreaking and you have my deepest sympathies. Both of mine lived to be 15 years old so it was not an unexpected event. The loss of a young one is doubly sad.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sad. We would love to see more pics and here more about them.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses. It is just heartbreaking.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Aww. Your older fella looked like me beloved Homer.
I am so sad you lost any, much less two. And one so young.
So sad for you.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so so sorry for your loss & heartbreak.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss  heartbreaking.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tawny and Atigun. That must be very hard to lose both in one year. I hope your heart starts healing soon.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's so tragic, so sorry for your loss of Tawny and sweet Atigun. It's so hard to lose them.


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

thats very sad my thoughts are with you


----------

